# Neurosurgery - help me on finding a cpt code



## ckirkp1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can someone please help me on finding a cpt code for: 
L5-S1, S2, S3, and partial S4 laminectomies and nerve root decompression bilateral with resection of lumbosacral epidural lipomatosis. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kylngy (Oct 20, 2010)

I came up with 63030, 63035 x3 and 63268.


----------



## ckirkp1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you soooo much for your help.


----------

